# Einlesen von Textabschnitten in eine Internetseite



## ababab (2. September 2004)

Hi,
wie kann ich einen Textabschnitt aus einer Internetseite mit einer eine Tabelle einer anderen Internetseite verknüpfen?---> d.h. wenn der Text der ersten seite geändert wird dann soll der verknüpfte text der anderen seite aktualisiert werden.


----------



## shutdown (2. September 2004)

> wie kann ich einen Textabschnitt aus einer Internetseite mit einer eine Tabelle einer anderen Internetseite verknüpfen?---> d.h. wenn der Text der ersten seite geändert wird dann soll der verknüpfte text der anderen seite aktualisiert werden.



Auch wenn ich jetzt vor den ganzen "einer eine einer" nicht ganz durchblicke 

1. Ich hoffe, du willst Text von deiner eigenen oder einer dir erlaubten Seite einbinden.
2. Wäre nicht schlecht zu wissen, wie der Text aufgebaut ist, den du einbinden willst. Wenn es eine komplette Statistik ist, die du 1:1 übernehmen willst und dich nicht irgendwelche Layout-Sachen stören, dann nimm am besten nen Frame oder i-Frame oder probiers über include per PHP
3. Wenn du nicht die komplette Datei 1:1 übernehmen willst, dann musst du dir den Quelltext besorgen (html_get_contents, show_source) - was aber nicht auf allen Webservern erlaubt ist - und diesen Quelltext dann an deine Ansprüche dynamisch anpassen

shutdown


----------



## ababab (3. September 2004)

Muss des auf arbeit machen, ist also alles legal. und betrifft nur unser intranet.
evtl ist das hier deutlicher.

muss eine neue intranet präsents erstellen--> seite a. und nur einen textausschnitt aus einer tabelle mit einer anderen seite verknüpfen---> seite b.

wenn der text der seite b geändert wird soll sich dann auch gleichzeitig der text der seite a aktualisieren...


----------



## shutdown (3. September 2004)

Ok, dann also alles legal 

Es gelten aber weiterhin die Punkte 2 und 3.

Ist die Tabelle, die du einbinden willst, auf Seite b praktisch "stand alone", dann kannst du sie ohne großen Aufwand per I-Frame reinladen.


Oder nicht? dann gilt Punkt 3:

Ändert sich auf Seite b außer der Tabelle sonst noch was? Was den Quelltext davor betrifft? 

Dann wäre zu überlegen, wenn du dir den Quelltext holst, bei einem bestimmten Zeichen x anzufangen und dann bei einer bestimmten Endmarke (z.B. [end] - müsste extra gesetzt werden) aufzuhören.

Was du grundsätzlich vorhast, habe ich jetzt verstanden (Hurra  )  - jetzt musst du mir nur noch sagen, worum es hier eigentlich geht (Details zur Aufgabenstellung - in Mathe heißen die ja auch nicht: "Addiere!" sondern "Addiere 1 + 2"  )

cu shutdown


----------



## ababab (3. September 2004)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Was du grundsätzlich vorhast, habe ich jetzt verstanden (Hurra  )  - jetzt musst du mir nur noch sagen, worum es hier eigentlich geht (Details zur Aufgabenstellung - in Mathe heißen die ja auch nicht: "Addiere!" sondern "Addiere 1 + 2"  )
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

in seite b ist das arbeitsgebiet des mitarbeiters ziemlich weit unten in tabellenform angegeben(würd ja nen scrennshot schicken, aber des gibt nur ärger... )

in seite a kommt auch das arbeitsgebiet des mitarbeiters hin auch in tabellenform. und um nicht seite a ständig zu aktualisieren soll sich seite a das arbeitsgebiet von seite b holen. das arbeitsgebiet auf seite b wird vom mitarbeiter selber geplegt.

wär nicht schlecht wenn du mir nen ungefähren code schicken könntest...

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## shutdown (3. September 2004)

> in seite a kommt auch das arbeitsgebiet des mitarbeiters hin auch in tabellenform. und um nicht seite a ständig zu aktualisieren soll sich seite a das arbeitsgebiet von seite b holen. das arbeitsgebiet auf seite b wird vom mitarbeiter selber geplegt.



Bedeutet das, dass Seite a den selben Aufbau hat wie Seite b?

Wie pflegt der Mitarbeiter seinen Bereich selber? Schreibt er selbst html-Code, per Formular? Werden die Daten gespeichert - in Datei oder Datenbank?


----------



## ababab (3. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von shutdown _
> *Bedeutet das, dass Seite a den selben Aufbau hat wie Seite b?
> 
> Ist das nicht egal? Ich will doch nur das arbeitsgebiet auslesen!
> ...



Er schreibt sein arbeitsgebiet in ein formular, dann wird des auf die seite übertragen. Er schreibt also nicht den html code selber


----------



## shutdown (3. September 2004)

Schön 

Und was passiert jetzt dann mit den Daten aus dem Formular?
Werden die in einer Datei oder Datenbank zwischengespeichert und dann auf Seite b ausgelesen und dynamisch eingetragen?

Oder wird etwa der Quelltext von Seite b direkt angepasst?

Wie wird das Formular verarbeitet? Ich nehme mal an per PHP.
Dann kann man diese Verarbeitungsdatei auch anweisen, die Eintragungen zusätzlich noch in einer Datei zu speichern, die du dann auslesen könntest.


----------



## ababab (3. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von shutdown _
> *Schön
> ----------------------------------------------------
> Und was passiert jetzt dann mit den Daten aus dem Formular?
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------
keine ahnung!


----------



## shutdown (3. September 2004)

oO

Das sind aber ein paar viele "ich weiß nicht" auf einmal  

Fall 2 würde sich auch für dich so darstellen, wenn Fall 1 ausgeführt wird.

Das Problem ist, wenn die Daten (Fall 1) dynamisch von einer externen Datenquelle, sei es Datei oder Datenbank, eingebunden werden, dann steht in dem Quellcode der Seite b ein Befehl drin, der dieses macht (include, require, Datenbank-Abfrage, was auch immer).

Wenn wir uns jetzt also da dran setzen, ein Skript zu schreiben, das dir diesen Bereich aus dem Quelltext rausfiltert, dann erhalten wir nur den Befehl, der die Daten einbindet - womit wir evtl auch was anfangen könnten, was aber völlig unnötig wäre, da wir ja auch gleich direkt auf die gespeicherten Daten zugreifen könnten.

Frag doch mal in deiner Arbeitsstelle nach, wie diese Daten bei euch verwaltet werden - es muss ja irgendjemanden geben, der sich damit auskennt, da er es ja eingerichtet haben muss.

shutdown


----------



## ababab (3. September 2004)

ich kann nicht so leicht auf die datenbank etc. zugreifen wo die datengespeichert sind, da ich in einem großkonzern arbeite und das hier alles etwas komplizierter ist...

die einzige möglichkeit die ich habe ist die das ich ich die daten direkt von der seite hole.


----------



## shutdown (3. September 2004)

hm, dann können wir nur mal folgendes probieren

(Vorher sollte ich vielleicht fragen, ob ihr PHP überhaupt auf dem Server habt - aber da gehe ich jetzt einfach mal davon aus)

gib mal in deine Html-Seite folgenen Code ein:

<?php

show_source(http://der-link-zu-seite-b);

?>

Die Datei musst du dann in irgendwas.php umbenennen und auf deinen Server spielen.

Dann suchst du dir die Stelle im Quelltext, wo deine Tabelle stehen müsste - und dann teilst du mir mit, was da steht - wirklich der Quelltext der Tabelle oder eine Datenbank-Abfrage?

Im zweiten Falle könnten wir versuchen die mit eval() mal auszuführen - aber jetzt schau erst mal nach was da raus kommt.

Solltest du vorhaben, Teile des Quellcodes hier zu posten, dann entferne vorher bitte alle Passwörter (die, wenn es über eine Datenbank läuft, vorhanden sein werden)

shutdown


----------



## ababab (3. September 2004)

o.k.

danke, ich schau mal was sich da noch so machen läßt...


----------

